# DA2PP for an adult?



## WSGSD (Aug 22, 2010)

Want to get some current info. I've read everything from there's no need to vaccinate a senior with DA2PP, to vaccinate no more than every 3yrs. 

My 9yr old female (going on 10 May 18th) is due for her DA2PP vaccine. Last time she was vaccinated with this was May 2008. Should I vaccinate?

It's the only thing the vet's reminder card says is due. My Shepherd's lifestyle consists of routine contact with other dogs when at the park, in our neighborhood or when we're out hiking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is protected, if you've had several already given over her lifetime.
I wouldn't do anything with a senior dog, and that would include rabies vax. Titers if accepted legally for rabies would be my choice. You should still go for a wellness exam.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I only have my male vaccinated every 3 years because he needs it to get interstate health certificates which are ocassionaly requested. We just do rabies, DHPP - and - for here lepto (but *ONLY* because we are in a lepto endemic area right now and he works as a cadaver dog in some areas prone to have rodents and also wild pigs)

My dysplastic 8 year old female, who is a house dog is a bit overdue for her last rabies vaccine and has not had the others for several years.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do titers in place of it, but that's mostly because we go to classes and dog beach and places like that and do animal assisted therapy, so we need either proof of vacc. or titers so I opt for the titers.


----------

